# sublimation on powder coating



## extremecoaters (Jun 22, 2019)

ok so I have a powder coating business and i want to do some trophies for an up coming event. I going to do a white powder coat on prob 16ga aluminum or stainless. Should i press it at 400deg for 30 sec? Has anyone done this? 

My supplier makes a powder clear to go over it after sublimation.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi. I've never powder coated anything, but I have sublimated pre-coated aluminium sheets and 190 C (about 375 F) for 60 secs works best for me.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

Why would you need to apply a clear coat over the sublimation print? The dyes will marry and penetrate into your powder coating. Of course there are different versions of powder coatings and some are more receptive to sublimation then others.
Very cool coating process you have.


----------



## extremecoaters (Jun 22, 2019)

webtrekker said:


> Hi. I've never powder coated anything, but I have sublimated pre-coated aluminium sheets and 190 C (about 375 F) for 60 secs works best for me.


what kinda pressure are you using? Thanks


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

Pressure about medium. If paper sticks to your substrate you are to hot. Then reduce dwell time. You should be alright at between 375 to 400 at about 40 seconds.
AL


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

First you need the correct Powder Tiger powder coating make the polyester powder.

Then you can dye sub in a normal matter. 400F 45-60 seconds
med pressure. I have done steel and alum. Watch for orange peeling.
No need to clear coat.
I can take photo of the stuff I did hanging in my conference room.

pm me if you need anything else


----------

